# pinfish pinfish everywhere



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what is going on lately on the surf? the damn bait stealers are everywhere.. went the last 2 days and caught about 50 pinfish.. a couple were actually decently sized. is this normal for this time of year or should i try another location? i'm fishing near the pcola pier


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

use them for bait


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

bigrick said:


> use them for bait


i've used them for bait before with zero success

you recommend cutting them up and throwing them out there?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd keep it alive, unless you're pompano/whiting fishing .


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I'd keep it alive, unless you're pompano/whiting fishing .


+1 - Bull reds like um


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

pinfish are one of my favorite baits inshore and offshore


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

bigrick said:


> pinfish are one of my favorite baits inshore and offshore



+1!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

We need a trash/ bait fish tournamemt ..
im confident i would do well..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Clean em like bream and fry em up, umm good.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ i'm a bodybuilder so I am looking to fillet and bake the fish.. so pinfish do me no good.. whiting, pompano, mackerel are perfect for me so that is what i target usually. redfish would be wonderful, haven't caught one yet over here. 

i have no luck when i use pinfish for bait anywhere i go. but i do have a lot of luck catching them on cut bait! and when i use cut mullet the little buggers nip at them as well.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

stevesmi said:


> ^^^ i'm a bodybuilder so I am looking to fillet and bake the fish.. so pinfish do me no good.. whiting, pompano, mackerel are perfect for me so that is what i target usually. redfish would be wonderful, haven't caught one yet over here.
> 
> i have no luck when i use pinfish for bait anywhere i go. but i do have a lot of luck catching them on cut bait! and when i use cut mullet the little buggers nip at them as well.


You should acquire a taste for ladyfish and catfish. If so I could guarantee you a free supply of protien. If your taste buds change let me know I will start keeping them for you. HA


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Chofers stay alive for a lonnnnnng time on a hook. Surf fishing - Redfish often find them.


----------

